# No "Start virtual camera"  V. 26.1.0



## stjohnh (Dec 24, 2020)

Hmm.. I have several laptops and have been installing OBS 26.1.0 (sometimes via the official web site instructions and sometimes from the distro repositories) Problem is, on on some of the installations, the "Start Virtual Camera" menu item is not present. "About" confirms V 26.1.0. Using Pop! OS and elementary OS.


----------



## stjohnh (Dec 24, 2020)

Attached is a screen shot


----------



## perlinwarp (Dec 30, 2020)

I believe the button does not show unless OBS detects v4l2loopback is loaded.
Run OBS from terminal and see if you get an error, as seen in the attached photo:




Same problem here on Ubuntu 18.04.5 LTS, 26.1.0 on kernel (5.4.0-58-generic), with v4l2loopback-dkms installed, but OBS doesn't pick it up. 
Have you tried building v4l2loopback from scratch?


----------



## Tuna (Dec 30, 2020)

Probably related to this discussion:








						v4l2loopback module not found · Issue #3845 · obsproject/obs-studio
					

Platform Operating system and version: Debian unstable OBS Studio version: 26.1.0-rc2 Current Behavior "warning: v4l2loopback not installed, virtual camera disabled" Additional informatio...




					github.com


----------



## perlinwarp (Dec 30, 2020)

To follow up, building v4l2loopback from source did fix the problem for me.


----------



## stjohnh (Jan 4, 2021)

Thanks, reinstalling v4l2loopback fixed it.


----------

